# Drocap2 not working



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is anyone else having trouble with Drocap2 not working? Mine won't work at all, shake trigger or search button

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## jcwilliams (Oct 14, 2012)

What system are you running? You know it comes native with ICS right?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm running stock ROM, ICS, rooted and after the ICS OTA update, Drocap2 hasn't worked at all. How is it native on ICS?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

The native function is to do the following: hold power button and volume down at the same time to take an image of the screen. Simple as that.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am really not sure how I never knew that but thanks for sharing the info!! That's freaking awesome lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

